# Scalloping reports????



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 29, 2014)

Where are all the reports? Lots of people have to have tried this early weekend. What I have gleaned so far from friends is thin amounts at Lanark and fair amount at Keaton. Who all went and what did you find? :-D Were going somewhere on the 4th.


----------



## micahdean (Jun 30, 2014)

*Keaton/Big Grass Island*

Went as far north as Keaton Saturday. Tried about 10 different areas, finally managed to get a bag full towards end of day. Sunday, stayed south of bird rack. First drop managed to get limit in about 3 hours. Headed for the hill by noon. All in all good weekend and nice weather.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 30, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 30, 2014)

I haven't been yet, waiting for the crowds to thin some, but the friends I've talked to (these guys have actually been, not heard from a buddy who saw a guy.....etc) have done decent at Steinhatchee, mostly down close to Pepperfish, and the guys from Crystal River and Homosassa are catching limits fairly easily. Water's clear and clean in CR and Homosassa, decent in the 'Hatch in shallow.


----------



## mr otter (Jun 30, 2014)

Went to St Joe bay and found a few on the west side of Black's Island.  Not as many as in past years and they are kind of small this early in the season.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 30, 2014)

micahdean said:


> Went as far north as Keaton Saturday. Tried about 10 different areas, finally managed to get a bag full towards end of day. Sunday, stayed south of bird rack. First drop managed to get limit in about 3 hours. Headed for the hill by noon. All in all good weekend and nice weather.


Good deal. You launch at Steinhatchee? You at grassy on sunday or further south?


----------



## Capt Brandon (Jun 30, 2014)

mr otter said:


> Went to St Joe bay and found a few on the west side of Black's Island.  Not as many as in past years and they are kind of small this early in the season.



This is basically what I've heard for St Joe so far -- they are scattered and small. Its still early though. They will definitely get bigger and hopefully, there are areas where they are thicker.


----------



## micahdean (Jun 30, 2014)

Launched at Seahag, Sunday I found good numbers south of big grass island. Just north of the larger sand bars (not sure what that area is called, I have it on my chart as sandy bottom). Its just south of the bird rack. Didnt find much near Keaton and Big Grass Island......other than about 200 boats and Florida Fish and Game


----------



## Jhud (Jun 30, 2014)

We went Saturday, got there late cause a buddy had a trailer bearing go out. Went north to dekle first and found less than a gallon. Finally found them south of keaton between grassy and bird rack 3 and finished our limit. We had to search but they were there.
On the way back in my buddy lost oil pressure, I towed him in only to have the starter go out on mine at the marina. Needless to say we came back to ga with 2 broke boats Sunday. Been years since I had a motor broke and never had two of us broken the same day....


----------



## micahdean (Jul 1, 2014)

I can't believe no one has any reports.. I was thinking about hitting it again after the holiday. Not sure I want to fight the holiday traffic. Hope to get some reports by then.


----------



## Shine Runner (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the reports.  Sold my boat and now looking at boat rentals out of Sea Hag.  Anyone got any good or bad info on those boats?  PM if you rather.  Don't mean to hijack, just thought some of you might have some reliable info.  I hope the scallops are shallower than the past couple years I have been.  We normally run out of Keaton, but like the Big Grassy area. Wish the Dekle are would pick up again.  Those were always shallow and fun for the kids.


----------



## micahdean (Jul 2, 2014)

Never tried the rentals out of SeaHag but can say they look very clean and well maintained. Ive considered renting instead of dragging mine all the way down, and dont have to fight the crowds at the ramp. Boat is ready to go when you get there.


----------



## sowegaboy (Jul 2, 2014)

Trim the outboard all the way up and take a picture of the foot and propeller with a Seahag employee watching before you leave the dock.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 2, 2014)

The boats are fine, run good, and have plenty of room.


----------



## bhdawgs (Jul 2, 2014)

Shine Runner said:


> Thanks for the reports.  Sold my boat and now looking at boat rentals out of Sea Hag.  Anyone got any good or bad info on those boats?  PM if you rather.  Don't mean to hijack, just thought some of you might have some reliable info.  I hope the scallops are shallower than the past couple years I have been.  We normally run out of Keaton, but like the Big Grassy area. Wish the Dekle are would pick up again.  Those were always shallow and fun for the kids.




Those Sea Hag rental boats are really nice... I had to rent one back in the Spring when the voltage regulator on my Merc went out.   They do the job fine...


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 2, 2014)

Sea Hags boats are 25' Carolina Skiffs. They're well maintained, clean, and in good shape. They have a ton of room in them, and you can get them with or without a Bimini top. Every time I've seen someone renting one they go over the boat with the customer, And then raise the motor so you can see if the skeg is broken or not, and then they note it on the paper work. Charlie and his crew are good people.


----------



## creekrocket (Jul 2, 2014)

How much do they rent them out for ?


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jul 2, 2014)

They are $200 per day plus fuel. If you use about a 1/2 tank of fuel, it will cost another $50.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 3, 2014)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> They are $200 per day plus fuel. If you use about a 1/2 tank of fuel, it will cost another $50.



We rented one last year.  It's actually cheaper to rent one than it is for my bil to pull his boat from Ashburn to Steinhatchee and back.

We're getting a group up for the end of the month to rent a boat and get in the water.


----------

